
Domain Logic and SQL - heyts
https://martinfowler.com/articles/dblogic.html
======
heyts
Granted, this article is 15 years old but it is interesting to find that the
landscape seems not to have changed much. I was wondering how much domain
logic a modern application should put at the database layer.

